# Roi Heenok



## Chalkduster (22 Décembre 2011)

Qui pense que le Roi Heenok n'a pas d'âme et qu'il veut juste la zeille ?
Moi je pense que c'est le fils du diable de toute façon, c'est sur qu'il a pas d'âme, il veut juste la zeille... normal quoi.

Vidéo pour confirmer : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkIfLXUCFmk

Petite description du Roi Heenok (au cas ou...):
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roi_Heenok
et une de ses musiques la plus connue: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-yy4efuXZk


Il faut absolument que ce mec soit connu !


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2011)

Pitiééé... :mouais:


----------



## Chalkduster (22 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Pitiééé... :mouais:



T'inquiète, il y a que les vagabonds officiels du Queens qui comprennent le code.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YQpyFmjGjY


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Je n'écoute pas beaucoup de Rap mais j&#8217;apprécie le style exclusif du Roi Heenok...


----------



## loic8 (22 Décembre 2011)

Roi heenok le rap que tu veux...dans ta K7. Il parait qu'il a plus de connexions que le pape benoit.


----------



## Chalkduster (22 Décembre 2011)

Le Roi Heenok et ses potos sont des jeunes entrepreneurs noirs, ils achètent des jantes, ils ont des chaînes, ils font vivre, euh ! t'entends ?, toutes sortes de merdes Des merdes pop, des merdes pop-ulaires.
En plus, ce mec a un mac:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5u4tt_interview-le-roi-heenok-et-l-inform_music
Il est vraiment cool.


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> Il est vraiment cool.



Tellement qu'il s'est même inscrit sur MacGé à une époque.




Celle ousk'y avait encore des boules rouges :rose:

D'ailleurs ça a mal fini.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Merci à toi pour le lien, jignorais que le Roi était possesseur utilisateur de Macintosh, dans une vidéo il parle à un moment donné d'un _12 curs _sans plus de précisions...


----------



## aCLR (22 Décembre 2011)

Et moi qui croyait que ce type était un fake !?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Seuls les haïsseurs prétendent que le Roi est un personnage fictif.


----------



## Fìx (22 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Seuls les haïsseurs prétendent que le Roi est un personnage fictif.



Oh pitin!..... Ils ont tous été contaminés!... :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2011)

Bon, c'est bien gentil, tout ça, mais...
Est-ce qu'il y a d'la fesse, au moins ?!...


----------



## Chalkduster (22 Décembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Tellement qu'il s'est même inscrit sur MacGé à une époque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, c'est énorme, merci pour le lien, autant c'est vraiment lui ! Dommage que ça fini mal pour le Roi !
Et je pense que tu as raison Matyu, seuls les haïsseurs prétendent que le Roi est un personnage fictif.
C'est son concept arrogant avec ses rimes sanglants. Il croit que la Sorbonne lui délivrera des diplômes d'appellation, car son rap est un rap classique, un rap haut de gamme.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, c'est bien gentil, tout ça, mais...
> Est-ce qu'il y a d'la fesse, au moins ?!...



non car:" [YOUTUBE]gHH3blqiRVQ[/YOUTUBE]"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h07 ----------




Chalkduster a dit:


> C'est son concept *arrogant* avec ses rimes* sanglants*.



amusant, moi j'ai d'autres qualificatifs 

et puis c'est UNE rime, d'abord  .. quoique .. sanglant, eunuque, Heenok, ah ben oui tiens, c'est raccord


----------



## tirhum (22 Décembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> non car:


Bon, d'la cuisse, alors ?!...


----------



## Arlequin (22 Décembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, d'la cuisse, alors ?!...



à choisir, je préfère que tu officies sur une cuisse dodue plutôt que sur le fessier du roi machin


----------



## aCLR (22 Décembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Seuls les haïsseurs prétendent que le Roi est un personnage fictif.



Tu n'as pas dû bien comprendre ma remarque mon petit.

Je ne le hais pas. Je le plains.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Décembre 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> (...) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-yy4efuXZk


J'ai fais un effort, j'ai écouté les 30 premières secondes... 


Chalkduster a dit:


> (...) Il faut absolument que ce mec soit connu !


Euh... pour quoi faire ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Décembre 2011)

*MOI JE LE CONNAIS PERSONNELLEMENT MAXIMUM RESPECT !! FUSILS EN L'AIR MES PUTES NÈGRES !! *


----------



## aCLR (22 Décembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> *MOI JE LE CONNAIS PERSONNELLEMENT*



'fin j'en connais aussi des olibrius dans son style et je ne m'en vante pas.
Je les évite


----------



## JPTK (22 Décembre 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> 'fin j'en connais aussi des olibrius dans son style et je ne m'en vante pas.
> Je les évite&#8230;



Ouai mais moi je déconne et je l'apprécie surtout au 20e degré ce taré car sa zik est à chier et lui il est complètement perché et dangereux ! :rateau:

Mais c'est le mec le plus énorme à imiter qui soit !


----------



## Chalkduster (22 Décembre 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> *MOI JE LE CONNAIS PERSONNELLEMENT MAXIMUM RESPECT !! FUSILS EN L'AIR MES PUTES NÈGRES !! *



Deux pas en avant deux pas en arrière tiens ton fusil allons-y !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QUYBkvsoJE

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------

Arrêtez ce mec est trop cool, il n'aime pas lire, ça lui met des migraines, je pense qu'il ne doit pas trop relire ses chansons pour les performer ahaha ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doE9E7E64GU

Mais elles sont quand même bien trouvées je trouve. Essayez d'en faire une et vous verrez. C'est pas évident.


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> je pense qu'il ne doit pas trop relire ses chansons


_Si les ouvriers construisaient les bâtiments comme les développeurs écrivent leurs programmes le roi heenok écrit ses chansons, le premier pivert venu aurait détruit toute civilisation._


----------



## Bassman (22 Décembre 2011)

I was there.


Désolé, j'ai rien qui vient de plus. Sans doutes trop de culture d'un coup. :sick::sick:


----------



## loic8 (23 Décembre 2011)

Ca va devenir vrai sur ce forum pour quelques instants.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> Et je pense que tu as raison Matyu, seuls les haïsseurs prétendent que le Roi est un personnage fictif.



Les haïsseurs seul l'immaculé collodion les as vus.


----------



## gKatarn (23 Décembre 2011)

On ferme ?


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> On ferme ?



Attend attend, j'ai toujours pas compris qui était ce roi Heenok moi!! :hein:
:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (23 Décembre 2011)

Tu ne rates rien.





Hin hin hin ©


----------



## Chalkduster (23 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu ne rates rien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien sur que si, à ce stade là, c'est de la culture général...  

Pour le décrire très brièvement, je vais citer une seule de ses phrases :
"Rap officiel du Queen's performé par le négro de la Rive Sud, t'entends ?"


----------



## gKatarn (23 Décembre 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> "Rap officiel du Queen's performé par le négro de la Rive Sud, t'entends ?"



Aaaaaaah oui, vraiment. Je sens un manque dans ma culture générale


----------



## Nexka (23 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Aaaaaaah oui, vraiment. Je sens un manque dans ma culture générale



Ah?! Tu l'as prit pour toi le truc de la culture générale?  Je l'avais pris pour moi, moi.  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (23 Décembre 2011)

Nan mais ignorer le Roi Heenok c'est comme passer à côté de NaRdine Morano, c'est tout simplement pas possible, c'est la même sphère !


----------



## Chalkduster (24 Décembre 2011)

Nexka a dit:


> Ah?! Tu l'as prit pour toi le truc de la culture générale?  Je l'avais pris pour moi, moi.  :rateau:



Aussi


----------



## Bassman (25 Décembre 2011)

Le dernier qui m'a dit que c'était pas normal de pas savoir qui était roi heenok, ne savait pas qui était Lucie Aubrac*.

Franchement, je préfère "ma" culture générale.

*Ca doit pouvoir s'adapter facilement à plein de personne de l'Histoire que l'on se doit de connaître.


----------



## ergu (25 Décembre 2011)

Ouais, qualité Germaine, t'entends ?

Mais Banafouf était plus drôle.


----------



## Chalkduster (26 Décembre 2011)

Je tiens à dire que ma phrase, je cite : "Bien sur que si, à ce stade là, c'est de la culture général... ", était ironique (très, TRÈS ironique). Je dis ça parce que certains ont l'air de le prendre au sérieux.

PS: Le topic est à prendre au *second degré*.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2011)

Pour ma part j'ai bien compris que c'était du second degré, d'ailleurs comme j'ai dit j'écoute pas de rap, pas du tout, sauf que Heenok performe un rap tellement comment dire _spécial ? _que je trouve ça plutôt amusant. C'est tout.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, je viens pour la deuxième couche...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Décembre 2011)

Tu manques aussi de culture générale ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu manques aussi de culture générale ?



Hein ?
Ah non.
Moi je vois les potes poster, alors je viens.
Je lis après.
Et souvent, je me dis que je n'aurais pas dû...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> c'est de la culture général...



- C'est quoi c'te merde ?
- De la culture, Général.
- Te passerait tout ça au napalm moi !
- Nous on passe ça en commission de demande de subvention pour la culture, Général.
- Ah. Chacun son truc.



Souvenir de trouffion si j'ai bonne mémoire :
- On dit "Mon Général" quand on est militaire d'active ou de réserve
- On dit "Général" quand on est civil

Enfin si je souviens bien hein. Parce que les "cours" de l'armée je les ai pas conservé !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Décembre 2011)

Ouais.
Ca confirme.
J'aurais pas dû.


----------

